

Will Shaq turn Twitter into a mainstream success? - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/11/twitters-new-mvp-following-shaq-is-fun

======
yan
"THOSE R NOT TYPOS, JUST SAVN MONEY, MORE U TYPE MORE U PAY, LOL"

That feels poignantly brilliant.

~~~
fromedome
Yeah. Love it. Hope he keeps it up.

